
Ex-Solus Dev Is Now Creating a Truly Modern Linux Distribution Called Serpent L - todsacerdoti
https://itsfoss.com/serpent-os-announcement/
======
InitEnabler
Interesting. Keep seeing a lot of new independent distributions use musl as
there libc implementation. Hopefully this brings musl into the mainstream.

------
rvz
Now there are N + 1 competing distros, where N is the total number of active
Linux distros.

